# Homko Snowblowers



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what was the year range that the Homko snowblowers were built? Thanks.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Known years of production, from various internet sources: 1961, 1962, 1963.
Actual range is almost certainty somewhere within the decade of 1955 to 1965, but which exact years, and how many years, is not currently known.
I have never seen any concrete research on the topic, just snippets around the internet.

There is a Craftsman model number in this thread:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...sion/1450-heres-one-you-snowblower-gurus.html
Craftsman model 536 82125.
(its possible 536 is a model number and 82125 is a serial number.)

Of course, it looks like Craftsman also used model 536 for completely different snowblowers, a couple decades later..
which was not helpful of them:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...craftsman-536-xxx-4-snowblowers-reviewed.html

Scot


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Do you mean prior to AMF owning them, when they were built by Western Tool ?
1961 is the earliest I've seen, prior to the AMF buyout I think.
Of course, when AMF started producing them, they soon after started manufacturing for Sears and other retailers into the eighties (so I've heard).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually I am referring to the very early ones made by Western Tool and Stamping Company.
It is a Homko model SP-100 specifically. The "Instructions and Parts List" has a "9-53" written at the left bottom area. My phone is not cooperating properly to upload a pic of it. :icon-embarrassed:


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

I once threw a brick through mine - I always got a good laugh out of that.

That and the fact that in another storm of over 36", it chugged underneath the 3 feet of snow with only its 4" or so of chute sticking out,
like a periscope. 

These things were only about 18" wide as well.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

toroused said:


> I once threw a brick through mine - I always got a good laugh out of that.
> 
> That and the fact that in another storm of over 36", it chugged underneath the 3 feet of snow with only its 4" or so of chute sticking out,
> like a periscope.
> ...


Yeah! Mine would tunnel into the icey EOD like it was mining coal. Steel wheels grinding through shear ice to the pavement, no chains!

The breadbox engine cover worked like a charm to keep the snow out.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Look at the pics...

This model does NOT have the "breadbox" engine cover nor it has any wheels at the "impeller" housing from the factory according to the manual....
I could be wrong, but it might be a very early Homko unit....


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It is actually odd, as the Manual does not say "Homko" or any other brand just _*"18" Rotary Snow Plow Model SP-100"*_, but the blower itself has a large Homko sticker on its "chute".... 

The chute and handlebars look more like a "Jari" :icon-shrug::icon_scratch::smiley-confused013::huh:


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Check out the sales date! wow


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Here is a 1958 newspaper ad for Homko...

http://www.nyshistoricnewspapers.org/lccn/sn90066578/1958-12-31/ed-1/seq-15.pdf

Earliest reference I was able to find.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It was sold to me as a "possibly" 1953 Homko snowblower (based on the 9-53 numbers on the manual).


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm getting close... 
Here is a Nov 1954 (I'm fairly certain) ad from Hardware Age.
Shows your blower, so I think it's possible yours is indeed a 1953

This is the original size I found on the web and the 2nd I resized a bit larger.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

russkat,
It sure looks like the one on the ad. 

It seems to be complete. Seller said he had it for 2 years (but never started it), and that he bought it from the original owner who stated it was a 1953 and that it was in working condition. 
When I get a chance I'll try to start it and see how it is, engine does seem to have compression.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> russkat,
> It sure looks like the one on the ad.
> 
> It seems to be complete. Seller said he had it for 2 years (but never started it), and that he bought it from the original owner who stated it was a 1953 and that it was in working condition.
> When I get a chance I'll try to start it and see how it is, engine does seem to have compression.


 Any pics? What brand engine?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

scrappy said:


> Any pics? What brand engine?


I'll post some pics over the weekend.
It is a Briggs and Stratton engine. Don't know the displacement.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

*Homko pictures*

Here are a few pictures of the blower


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

No pics here, same on the cell phone. Just blanks.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It is very strange that the pictures I posted yesterday just disappeared. I looked at the a few times and they were posted......! 

Anyways, I'll load them again..... Can they be seen now.....???


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I could not see them yesterday but can now.

That is a cool machine!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Got the pics.

Wow that is cool !!

I like the heater box. Any plans to get it running? Would be neat to see it toss a few snow flakes this winter.

I looked at the price in the ad, and in 2016 money, that would be $1500. So those asking about are modern machines better, yeah.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

scrappy said:


> Any plans to get it running? Would be neat to see it toss a few snow flakes this winter.


Yes, I will try to get it running and operational for this winter, to see how it blows snow (I'm curious myself) ....!!! :blush: :snow48:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

*Briggs and Stratton engine decoding*

Is there a way to decode the year of a 1950s B&S engine? My Homko blower engine has the engine plate with all the numbers on it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Some info that might be helpful:

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...-manufacture-date.html#ManufacturedBefore1965

http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/EngineDating/Briggs.htm

Although that doesn't give an exact year..it only tells the range of years a particular engine model was built.
I'll keep looking..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

This might do it!

Briggs Serial Number

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> This might do it!
> 
> Briggs Serial Number
> 
> Scot


Thanks Scot. 
I will look at the engine numbers this evening and see if I can figure something out. :blush:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

*Engine Year*

Bingo......!

Thanks Scot....!
According to the site provided by you, the engine is a 1952/3 (1952 engines were 0-109075, 1953 engines were 109076-367042), the engine on my Homko has the following numbers Type:105872 Serial: 316520. Likely a 1953 by the serial number which may make my Homko blower a late 1953 model snowblower......! :blush:

Model 6


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Excellent!  If you having trouble uploading photos, you can try emailing them to me: 
sscotsman at yahoo dot com
and i can post them here in this thread..

You should also add it to this thread! 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...st-working-non-working-snowblowers-forum.html

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Today I sprayed some starting fluid on the carb and pull the starter rope, started right up and run briefly, did it twice with the same results, so it is looking very promising... :blush::blush::blush:

The fuel tank looks a bit rusty/dirty (was dry), so I think that I am going to remove the tank and give it a good clean up, reinstall it, add fresh treated (for ethanol) fuel and see what happens..... :hope::hope::hope:


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Any more progress on the old Homko?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mike C. said:


> Any more progress on the old Homko?


No.... :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
I've left it aside as I am trying to get some others (that I can sell) going. But I'll try to make some spare time to clean the fuel tank, hoses, maybe change the spark plug and see how it does (hopefully I don't need to deal with the carburetor). It did run briefly on starting fluid, so it is promising . :blush:


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Here is mine, very low hours runs excellent. Its a conversation piece for me.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Looking at the design it sure looks a lot like Jari equipment...? Just a different name - I bet it is just re-branded Jari stuff. I haven't ever run into any of it though - and I go to a lot of auctions.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

MassSnowblower said:


> Here is mine, very low hours runs excellent. Its a conversation piece for me.


Does it still run? Would love to see a vid of it chewing through EOD.

I had one 22 yrs ago, it was a deadly beast.


----------



## Homkoguy (Dec 7, 2016)

ive got the exact same model, tho someone cut off the original chute and welded a newer one on that clogs right away!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I spotted this one as lawn art on Route 118 in Waterford, Maine:


----------

